# how to make a cut board slingshot. (ply wood)



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

here is the tutorial video that i made.

I made it a while ago so i didn't have tb gold or multiplex.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice job. Well done.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*GREAT *job! Pretty impressive tutorial by such a young man. Well done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The design looks like a " Vector" by mxred91


----------



## flertaboy (Feb 5, 2013)

dunno how old you are kid, but i hope that any youngsters watching this dont follow your footsteps, adult supervision is needed whenever a youngster uses power tools, better still get an adult to do the job! on the plus side a nice catapult non the less.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

That was impressive young man. A very professional presentation.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

treefork said:


> The design looks like a " Vector" by mxred91


It is i just realised after i uploaded the video and if you are watching on pc there is an annotation and also a link in the description.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

flertaboy said:


> dunno how old you are kid, but i hope that any youngsters watching this dont follow your footsteps, adult supervision is needed whenever a youngster uses power tools, better still get an adult to do the job! on the plus side a nice catapult non the less.


I think his dad watches off camera, not sure but I think I read a comment about it.


----------



## inspecterty (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey  i saw you on youtube before i registered on the slingshot forum. thanks very much


----------

